

Ask HN: How much does Y Combinator invest in not-for-profits? - bluedog

I&#x27;m confused about how much amount ycombinator invests in not-for-profit startups?<p>Is it same $120k or different amount? And i have also heard of $50k donation from teespring?<p>Can someone clearify me on how much does a not-for-profit gets after joining? What about equity etc?
======
katm
YC non-profits get $100k total. YC invests 50k and Teespring matches our
donation with an additional $50k.

We don't take equity in the non-profits. The funding comes in the form of a
donation.

